# Hobby Expo-RC Exhibition



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

This Saturday and Sunday, a hobby expo will be held at the EXPO Center, that is located in Niles, Ohio, adjacent to the Eastwood Mall. I beleive the hours are 10 to 5 both days, and there is an admission of $5.

A RC demonstration will be located in the domed area of the center, with a couple of track configurations, that will allow those interested, to check out some of the TOYS we , as RC enthusists, enjoy weekly.

If you got some time, and you're in the area, check it out.


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

:wave: 

Stopped by the hobby expo today after work. Crowd was a little small, but the nice weather may of had something to do with that.

Alot of train displays and track set-ups. Alot of fine work and detail in some of them. Great job guys.

Now on to the RC stuff. Have Fun Hobbies, located in Vienna, Ohio had 3 different tracks set up. The first one was located in the main building and it was for the 1/18th scale cars. They had some cars that you could drive. When I was there, some young future RC'ers were giving it a whirl. Looks like they had some fun. 

Inside the dome, things got a little more upscale. On the west side of the dome, a dirt off-road track was set up, were everything from a Mini-t to the T-Maxx were running. On the east side, a oval/road course was set up on the pavement, with some Legends, Indy cars and Pan cars running. And in the middle were the fly-boys. Helicopters, Mini-Planes, and Brushless, Li-Po powered, aerobatic 3D planes filled the skys. Some really good pilots in there flying inches above the floor, sometimes sideways, inverted, and hovering.

So if you looking for something to do tomorrow, stop by the Expo Center and check it out.

There was also a track located in the back corner of the building that was running the X-Mod type cars. Nice little portable track that can be broken down and hauled just about anywhere. Sorry that I didn't get their name, but they will probably be there on Sunday also.

Thanks, Dale


----------

